# Valley Vista in Sherman Oaks



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They're paving it. For the first time ever, we can now ride Valley Vista east of Sepulveda without having to dodge the cracks in the road! 

Yay! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You can concentrate full time on dodging cars now!:cornut:


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I am a fairly new road biker.... can anyone tell me where I can find good bike routes/trails in the Valley? I will be staying in and around Studio City and the Sherman Oaks area.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

there's a few of us here that live in your 'hood. You can head pretty much any direction on the compass for good rides. Climb Coldwater Cyn up to Mulholland for quick hill workouts, east to Griffith Park via Toluca Lake is popular, as is taking the blvd to Sepulveda then over the hill towards Brentwood and the coast.

If / when you climb Coldwater, you can also turn right at the top (crossing Mulholland) and head down into Franklin Cyn for a very scenic ride on your way to Beverly Hills.


PS - Peets Coffee on Ventura between Laurel and Whitsett is the official coffee shop of cyclists everywhere 



markmdr said:


> Hi, I am a fairly new road biker.... can anyone tell me where I can find good bike routes/trails in the Valley? I will be staying in and around Studio City and the Sherman Oaks area.


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> there's a few of us here that live in your 'hood. You can head pretty much any direction on the compass for good rides. Climb Coldwater Cyn up to Mulholland for quick hill workouts, east to Griffith Park via Toluca Lake is popular, as is taking the blvd to Sepulveda then over the hill towards Brentwood and the coast.
> 
> If / when you climb Coldwater, you can also turn right at the top (crossing Mulholland) and head down into Franklin Cyn for a very scenic ride on your way to Beverly Hills.
> 
> ...




Just checked out the Metro map... What do you guys think of riding on the "Class 1 Bike Paths"? It seems there's one which leads right up to Sepulveda Dam? Is this right? Or is it any good at all? Wanted to go riding without the hassle of dodging through traffic... If possible. Just wanted to get a good steady workout on the bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> PS - Peets Coffee on Ventura between Laurel and Whitsett is the official coffee shop of cyclists everywhere


I like Starbucks.

All kidding aside, Mark, Griffith Park is a good choice if you want to avoid traffic. There are bike lanes there and it's not heavily trafficked. You can do the climb up to the Griffith Park Observatory on a closed road (Mt. Hollywood Drive).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

markmdr said:


> Just checked out the Metro map... What do you guys think of riding on the "Class 1 Bike Paths"? It seems there's one which leads right up to Sepulveda Dam? Is this right? Or is it any good at all? Wanted to go riding without the hassle of dodging through traffic... If possible. Just wanted to get a good steady workout on the bike.


The LA River bike path is pretty good to ride.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

il sogno said:


> The LA River bike path is pretty good to ride.


The only thing you have to dodge on the LA river bike path are bullets.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> The only thing you have to dodge on the LA river bike path are bullets.


Aaaah... Ya wuss!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Aaaah... Ya wuss!


That's why I ride in three's. I lead, I disturb the gang bangers, the second rider gets shot at but they miss because I startled them and their aim is off. The third rider gets hit because by now they have brought out their AK-47's. 

Anybody want to ride with the *two* of us?


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the input guys... hopefully I don't get lost or get shot at...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

markmdr said:


> Thanks a lot for the input guys... hopefully I don't get lost or get shot at...


O dear 

Stick to Griffith Park and west, and you'll be fine. But you're going to miss out on a lot of good riding if you're just looking for Class 1 paths. You can catch the entrance at Zoo Drive @ Riverside (End of Victory Blvd) and take that south almost to downtown LA, then turn around and ride back. Include Zoo Dr. for some traffic-light riding as well.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

markmdr said:


> Thanks a lot for the input guys... hopefully I don't get lost or get shot at...


Just kidding about the shooting but I know a few people that have had problems on the LA river trial. Best to ride in a group.

Might do GMR (Glendora Mountain Road) tomorrow, that would be a good one for your initiation. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> O dear
> 
> Stick to Griffith Park and west, and you'll be fine. But you're going to miss out on a lot of good riding if you're just looking for Class 1 paths. You can catch the entrance at Zoo Drive @ Riverside (End of Victory Blvd) and take that south almost to downtown LA, then turn around and ride back. Include Zoo Dr. for some traffic-light riding as well.


Hollywood, I sent you a PM a few days ago, not sure if you received it.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*la river path*



redondoaveb said:


> The only thing you have to dodge on the LA river bike path are bullets.


Is this same as ballona creek path (marina del rey)? are there any times not to go (besides night)


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

*Griffith Park*



Hollywood said:


> O dear
> 
> Stick to Griffith Park and west, and you'll be fine. But you're going to miss out on a lot of good riding if you're just looking for Class 1 paths. You can catch the entrance at Zoo Drive @ Riverside (End of Victory Blvd) and take that south almost to downtown LA, then turn around and ride back. Include Zoo Dr. for some traffic-light riding as well.




Hey thank a lot Hollywood for recommending GP. Tried riding the orange line the first time, and ran into a flat... FAIL! I checked out GP yesterday, and it seems I will be back... Tried going into a few steep roads... Wow, had to turn back. Any specific routes you could point out for just a nice steady paced, not-so-hilly ride? I even got lost taking my car... Was parked by the museum on Zoo dr. I think.... Help guys


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The best riding in Griffith Park is the part that is closed to cars, which is going to involve climbing. The northern side of the mountain seems to be steeper than the southern side, if that helps. I love riding there. The views are usually fantastic. 

Be careful around the Roosevelt Golf Course. The Los Feliz gangs might get you.

(That's a joke, of course.)


----------



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

*Parking*



mohair_chair said:


> The best riding in Griffith Park is the part that is closed to cars, which is going to involve climbing. The northern side of the mountain seems to be steeper than the southern side, if that helps. I love riding there. The views are usually fantastic.
> 
> Be careful around the Roosevelt Golf Course. The Los Feliz gangs might get you.
> 
> (That's a joke, of course.)




Thanks Mohair, yes you are right... It really did seem steeper...I wasn't gonna last. Would you be able to tell me which side or which streets to take so I could end up on the south side, and which parking should I be taking off from... Thanks!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

markmdr said:


> Thanks Mohair, yes you are right... It really did seem steeper...I wasn't gonna last. Would you be able to tell me which side or which streets to take so I could end up on the south side, and which parking should I be taking off from... Thanks!


I would park at Travel Town, or just outside it on the road. It's hard to get lost finding it, and if you do, most people you ask would know where it is. 

I'm not an expert on the mean streets of Los Feliz, but the only flat way to get there from GP is to take Crystal Springs Drive out of GP to Los Feliz Blvd. (I guess you could also take the river trail.) Then turn right and get off Los Feliz Blvd quickly somehow. Looks like you could hang a right on Griffith Park Blvd, left on Amesbury, then left on Cromwell. Take that to Commonwealth and turn right. Take that behind the golf course and pick up Vista del Valle, which is closed to cars. Climb to the top of the mountain. At the top, you can turn left to descend back down into Hollywood, or turn right to go down to Burbank. 

You could also keep going past Vista del Valle to Vermont Canyon, turn right, climb up the hill and thru the tunnel, past the observatory road, where you can pick up Mt. Hollywood Drive. It's also closed to cars. Climb to the top, descend the other side to get to Burbank. 

If you come down towards Burbank, eventually, the closed part of the road ends. Turn left, go down the hill to Travel Town, and find your way back to wherever you started.

My brother lives in Burbank, within spitting distance of the park, so I always start there. I like to climb up from Travel Town, take Vista del Valle down, then climb back over the hill on Mt. Hollywood Drive.


----------

